# IJN Destroyer Akizuki Class (WWII)



## T888 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi, thought members would like to see some photos of
my current modelling project.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

she's turned turtle and capsized.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks Great!(Applause)


----------

